# I Have Aggressive Fish...It's Becoming A Problem



## snorida45x (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi, I have a 29 gallon tank currently with 2 Jack Dempsey's, 1 Midas, and 1 Blood Parot. The water is around 79-80 degress. When I was first adding fish into my tank I had 4 fish, then after about a month a smaller fish in my tank that I can't identify, died because I assume it was attacked by my blood parot, jack dempsey, and midas. Those 4 fish were getting along together great but for some reason my other 3 cichlids just attacked it. So then I went back to the store to buy a couple more fish since now I only had 3 cichlids in my tank. I bought a pacu and another jack dempsey. In about 4 days, my pacu was attacked and had it's fins teared up and eventually died. My new jack dempsey is sitting at the conor of my tank and everytime it comes out from there, it is attacked by my other 3 cichlids. It looks like my jack dempsey is going to die soon because they keep attacking it and I don't see it eating any food because the other 3 cichlids seem to not let the jack dempsey have any. So basically my original 3 fish have been together for a couple months and it looks like their on a team or something to attack any new fish I add into my tank. What can I do about this? Thanks.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Reset the tank turn it down to 76* and turn the light off.Get a bigger tank because all of those fish are too big for your tank. A single fish could get 2 big for that tank.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

snorida45x said:


> What can I do about this?


 even if you added 100 gallons to your tank, you would still be overstocked, IMHO. research your fish selection better, so you can better stock your 29, without forcing the fish into a kill-or-be-killed situation. HTH.


----------



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

A 29 gallon is only suitable for *1 Pair* of convicts, maybe *1 pair* of angels, or a single angel as I have and maybe a convict. Some of the dwarf cichlids like rams and apistos would do fine in something like that, but beyond that you should either get a larger tank and get rid of some fish, or think about getting rid of the cichlids and do a planted tank with some tetras or something. Unless you want to get a 100+ gallons, you are going to have to get rid of some fish.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

100% agreement here, your 29 is nowhere near big enough for those fish. The Midas alone will rule a 125g , and two Dempseys would need a 125 to themselves to be happy. I'd take those fish back if I were you and go with some SA dwarfs . BTW Red Belly Pacus get 20" + !!! I don't know why stores sell them when almost no-one has a tank big enough for them?


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

> two Dempseys would need a 125 to themselves to be happy


Definently an untrue statement. Dempseys would do find as a pair in a 75 or with several females in a 125 like 4 . And they would be happy. I have seen it many of time.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Slightly overstated on the pair of JD's needing a 125gal, but the fact remains that a 29gal is GROSSLY undersized for any of these fish, let alone all of them together.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

yeah , guess I was a little overboard on the dempseys. sorry guys , new baby at home haven't ,slept much lately.


----------



## Tommi (Oct 11, 2006)

Darn, I havent seen any happy fish? How does those look like?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *snorida45x*,

As the others have mentioned, unfortunately your tank is too small for the cichlids you have bought.

What I would like to know is if a LFS advised you that these fish were suitable for your tank, knowing the size of uour tank, or if you failed to research the fish you were buying?

I really think there should be a case for the RSPCA or USA equivilant to be able to charge LFS who advise such stocking levels etc.

I suggest you check out the cookie cutter setups here http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... er_29g.php for a 29 gallon tank. If you do not have the finacial means to setup a larger tank, I would look at doing a dwarf SA cichlid community tank. There are more options available than just what's offered in the cookie cutter section, so ask around on the forum.

Good luck for the future.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

DeadFishFloating said:


> What I would like to know is if a LFS advised you that these fish were suitable for your tank, knowing the size of your tank, or if you failed to research the fish you were buying?


Both have happened to the best of us no worries.



DeadFishFloating said:


> I suggest you check out the cookie cutter setups here http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... er_29g.php for a 29 gallon tank. If you do not have the finacial means to setup a larger tank, I would look at doing a dwarf SA cichlid community tank. There are more options available than just what's offered in the cookie cutter section, so ask around on the forum.


Best and most useful advise given.

A lot of us joined this forum in very similar situations as yourself. I know *I* did. With the help of this forum and it's more helpful members this has become a very fun and rewarding hobby. I hope it goes the same for you. Welcome aboard the aquatic addiction. :lol:


----------



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

A side note:

Many people breed JD's in 40 gallon breeders. I'd presonally stock no more than 1 breeding pair per 55gallon tank. They are great beginner fish and I would suggest keeping your JD's and upgrading to a 55gallon. If your lucky you'll end up with a pair and avoid agression issues.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm going to move this to the CA folder, where it belongs.

And, I wouldn't house two JD's in less than a 75G tank, and then you'd better hope they get along. :wink:

Kim


----------



## snorida45x (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the information guys. I bought these fish at petsmart. It seems like petsmart mostly sells cichlids that get very big, because I wanted some variety in my tank and the only way I could do it was to buy these fish that got big. They don't sell too many cichlids that are small. I want to have some variety in my tank and have a lot of fish. What different types of fish should I buy and where should I buy them from? Thanks.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Check the trading post for fish in your area.

You can go with some of the SA dwarves, or some of the fish from Lake Tanganyika.

Kim


----------



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

Also, you can try aquabid.com, its like ebay for fish!


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

OK, now that I've had some sleep , here goes. Up grade to a 55g (check around craigs list , and wal mart has 55 set ups for under 200 bucks and they aren't bad starter kits) . Do lots of reaserch as to what fish you really want . Then go to your local fish store and if they don't have it see if they can get it . You can also use ebay and aqua bid ( both good sites , but aquabid is better since it's for fish) but with shipping it costs more . Petsmart stock lists are slow to change as they are given to the stores by a corporate office somewhere, but if you keep your eyes open you can find some very nice fish there. I saw a tank full of curviceps at my local petsmart the other day. 
If you want to just use your 29g ,and why not you've already got it, go for SA dwarfs. Lots of choices there. Dwarf acaras like keyholes and curviceps would work fine in your tank. Throw in some dither fish like Serpea tetras , and youd have a pretty nice tank. Also Rams and Apistogrammas are small and well suited to a tank that size. There are tons of people on this forum who keep rams and apistos, so you'll get lots of help with them (if you go that route). You can also go with central americans like sajica, firemouths( one of my favorites), convicts, cutteri , or a pair(2) of just about anything that is 6" or under. Add some dithers and instant super nice tank. Just do research first. your gonna hear that alot here, but it's well worth the time to do it . 
As far as variety goes, unfortunately a 29g doesn't allow for much as far as keeping multiple species in one tank. It can be done but takes alot of research and experimenting to find ones that will play nice in that size set up.Best bet (at least for now) , is one pair of smaller cichlids as a showpiece, and add dithers as the variety.


----------



## snorida45x (Jun 2, 2008)

how many SA Dwarfs can I put in my 29 gallon?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

It depends on which ones your talking about. Dwarf acaras ,Two pairs maybe depending on species.I would start with one pair till you get a little more experience with them. Rams and Apistos, well I'll leave that to those more experienced with them . Cool fish , just not my thing. No matter which ones you choose though some dithers will be in order, they will help keep your tank active and the cichlids from being as shy as they might otherwise be.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

There are lots of non-cichlids you could put in there as well. Barbs are pretty... we have a bunch of tiger barbs in our 29 gallon... both green and regular. Pretty and active fish.

Most important with all fish is to do some research on who gets along with who, and what specific needs each fish has. I wind up making several trips to the fish store... see what they have... research it... do some soul searching as to whether or not I want that/those fish for the long haul... then maybe purchase.

-Ryan


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Non cichlids are booooooring! :fish: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Joels fish said:


> Non cichlids are booooooring! :fish: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yep.... I totally agree. 

Cichlids aren't really "fish", though.... they're an "addiction". 

-Ryan


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> Cichlids aren't really "fish", though.... they're an "addiction".


 :lol: :lol: According to my wife they're a "mental illness" :lol: :lol:


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

My girlfriend see it as a mental illness as well! 

-Ryan


----------

